# Qr alfine on whyte bike



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

I have just fitted an alfine on my whyte preston full suspension bike ,,

as the whyte has a system called big gripper which locks a 20 mm axle in with an over center catch the normal anti rotation devices wouldn't work so each side now has a strip of steel clamped onto the axle which rests on a bolt to take the torque from the hub

early days but seems good


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice…liking the shark stickers!  

I had the single pivot PRST-1 a long time ago.


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

EGF168 said:


> Very nice&#8230;liking the shark stickers!
> 
> I had the single pivot PRST-1 a long time ago.


 i seem to have 3 at the moment

the JW4 with the alfine is also a single speed,,,, and original single pivot with gears and the very first protoype is hanging on the wall in the garage actualy it's cut into 2 bits dont know what happened to the two handbuilt prototypes we made and destroyed at one of the 24hour races


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice shark teeth!!!


----------



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ade, i am thinking of the exact same conversion on my Whyte E5 with big grippers. Is there any possible way i could get a few photos of your set up in relation to the anti rotation plates you have put on? And maybe a bit of a description?


----------

